# Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!



## Swat-M (23. März 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

ich hatte im Foren-Bereich für Monitore schon wegen des 4K-Monitors gefragt (Link) und als Ergebnis stellte sich heraus,
dass ich meinen PC komplett erneuern muss.

Da ich seit Ewigkeiten immer nur im inneren des Towers Änderungen vorgenommen habe,
steht diesmal auch ein neues Gehäuse an 

Im Spoiler habe ich die obligatorischen W-Fragen des Forums beantwortet:


Spoiler




*Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*
Um die 1.700,00 € - jedoch gern auch günstiger 
*Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )*
Logitech G502 vorhanden uns sehr zufrieden. Auch das Keyboard G110 ist in Ordnung. Bildschirm ist aktuell ein Eizo FS2331 mit dem ich zufrieden bin - jedoch ist er nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Dinge, weshalb ich mich nach 4/5K Monitoren erkundigt habe (s.o.) und den Eizo EV3237 in schwarz gefunden habe. Diesen oder einen gleichwertigen werde ich mir später zulegen. Windows 10 Pro ist vorhanden und als Soundanlage das Logitech X-230 (Ist die Soundanlage zu alt? Ich bin bisher recht zufrieden ).
*Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
Ich bastel den selber zusammen, da ich die einzelnen Komponenten gern auspacke und vor allem auch sehen möchte, was ich da rein pflanze. Ich habe bisher immer Teile mit der Möglichkeit für OC gekauft, habe mich doch nie ran gewagt. Könnte ich dabei Hilfe erhalten? Denn dann würde ich das mit dem neuen PC gern tun.
*Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*
Im alten PC gibt es folgende Organe, die in den neuen PC transplantiert werden könnten: LG SATA DVD-Player, eine SSD für das System - Samsung 840 Pro-Series mit 128GB, Zwei Hitachi HDDs mit je 500GB - wenn Platz im neuen PC evtl. mit rein.
*Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*
S.o.  Eizo FS2331. 1920x1080 (nativ), 1080p, 60Hz über HDMI - HDTV angeschlossen.
*Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*
Age of Empires II , BFs bis 3, WoW, Santa Claus in Trouble Again , CSS, DayZ... soll ich das wirklich weiter aufzählen? Von den aktuellen Games: Rise of the Tomb Raider.
Ich komme zeitlich bedingt eher weniger zum Spielen (letztes Mal ca. 2014?), doch wenn ich in Zukunft Zeit haben sollte, dann muss z.B. Rise of the Tomb Raider dann auch auf Maximum möglich sein, damit ich das dann genießen kann.
Office 365, Eclipse, Notepad++, Photoshop, Audio-& Videobearbeitung (eher selten).
*Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*
SSD für Windows 10 Pro (ich denke die 128GB SSD vom alten PC reicht hier aus?) und eine SSD für oft verwendete Programme (Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256GB - reicht das?). 
*Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*
Wenn es sinn macht gern, da ich erfahren habe, dass es für die 4K-Monitore nie genügend Leistung & Power gibt. Hierzu bin ich für Vorschläge offen.
*Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*
Der PC soll super leise sein, weshalb ich u.a. schon ein entsprechendes Gehäuse in die Zusammenstellung aufgenommen habe. Auch soll das Gehäuse schlicht aussehen und schwarz sein. Ich habe mich etwas im Internet umgesehen und die Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster ZxR gefunden. Ich wollte schon länger mein altes Sony Standmikrofon ersetzen und da bei dieser Karte gleich eins dabei ist, habe ich diese Karte ebenfalls zur Zusammenstellung hinzugefügt. 



Ich habe im Spoiler die ganze Zeit von einer Zusammenstellung gesprochen, damit meine ich diese:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von (Die Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256GB fehlt, da Mindfactory die wohl nicht mehr hat.)
Und hier nochmal der Warenkorb ohne den Link zu verwenden: 



Spoiler



Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
650 Watt be quiet! Power Zone Modular 80+
Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151
Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz So.1151 WOF
Noctua NH-U14S Tower Kühler
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200
6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256GB
1000GB WD Desktop Performance
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR PCIe
(31,5" (80,01cm) Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz)


Könnte ich später evtl. eine zweite der gewählten GTX 980 Ti einbauen? Würde diese vom Platz her rein passen, da ich ich ebenfalls die Soundkarte habe? Vermutlich müsste ich das Netzteil durch dieses tauschen: 850 Watt be quiet! Power Zone Modular 80+ Bronze.
Ist es sinnvoll, etwas mehr zu zahlen und das 64998 - Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual zu wählen?

Ich bin von der Auflösung meiner Apple-Geräte total verwöhnt und würde auch gern den iMac als Monitor nehmen, aber da dieser dies nicht unterstützt, habe ich mich jetzt für diese Lösung entschieden.

Es gibt aktuell keinen Zeitdruck, ich möchte die bestmögliche Lösung für einen PC finden, welcher meine Anforderungen erfüllt.

Edit: Ich habe hier mal den Monitor raus genommen, da es ja erst um den PC gehen soll und das Netzteil auf ein P11 550W geändert: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Edit2: Hier direkte Links zu den resultierenden Bestellungen:
PC: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-fuer-4k-monitore-gesucht-25.html#post8327692
Wakü: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-fuer-4k-monitore-gesucht-25.html#post8332687


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Ralle82 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wenn kein Zeitdruck da ist, dann wird es vermutlich das Beste sein noch gerade auf die neuen GPU-Generationen zu warten... Im Hinblick auf 4K wahrscheinlich zu empfehlen!


----------



## Swat-M (23. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hallo Ralle82,

ich habe gehört, dass die Pascal-Generation erst nach Weihnachten zu erwarten ist? Ich selbst denke, dass am Anfang erst die "schächeren" Karten kommen werden und erst nächstes Jahr dann die OC Varianten. Oder sehe ich das falsch?! 

Edit: Ich könnte den PC auch ohne Grafikkarte kaufen und baue meine aktuelle GTX 580 ein. Wenn ich mir dann allerdings später den Monitor anschaffe, müsste ich spätestens dann eine neue Graka erwerben. So könnte ich möglicherweise auf die Pascal-Serie warten, wenn die vor Weihnachten schon mit 4K Support kommen sollte.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Jein, es werden nciht gleich alle Karten kommen. Im Sommer werden wohl erstmal die Nachfolger der GTX 970/980 kommen. Die High-End-Karten kommen danach.
Aber auch mit einer 980Ti wirst du in den nächsten Jahren nicht alles in höchsten Einstellungen in 4k spielen können.

Wenn aber die neue Generation da ist, wird es sinnlos sein, ein SLI-System mit zwei 980TIs zu haben. Dann lohnt es sich wohl eher, gleich den Nachfolger zu kaufen.
Dann brauchst du auch ein neues Netzteil, wie du ja schon geschrieben hast.
Gut, dass das Power Zone raus ist, das ist nicht unbedingt das beste Netzteil. Das P11 ist da schon eine ganze Ecke besser. 

Bei der GraKa kannst du etwas sparen und die "normale" Jetstream nehmen. Das ist die gleiche Karte, nur dass der Takt der Super Jetstream etwas höher ist. 
Das kann man mit ein paar Handgriffen auch selber hinbekommen. 

Als Kühler kannst du dir mal den EKL Alpenföhn Olymp anschauen - kühlt noch besser und sieht (finde ich) besser aus. 

Aber ganz ehrlich: Diese Soundkarte lohnt sich nur, wenn du wirklich richtig teures Audio-Equipment dahinter hängen hast. 
Sonst würde ich lieber ein Board mit gutem Onboard-Sound nehmen:
ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für ein normales Headset oder halbwegs vernünftige Speaker reicht der Onboard-Sound wirklich aus. 

Wenn du es wirklich ganz leise haben willst, dann würde ich 4x die Silent Wings einbauen:
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alles in Allem ist deine Zusammenstellung schon gut und würde auch vernünftig funktionieren. Ich versuche nur, ein bisschen mehr für's Geld rauszuholen.


----------



## Swat-M (24. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> (...) Aber auch mit einer 980Ti wirst du in den nächsten Jahren nicht alles in höchsten Einstellungen in 4k spielen können. (...)
> 
> Bei der GraKa kannst du etwas sparen und die "normale" Jetstream nehmen. Das ist die gleiche Karte, nur dass der Takt der Super Jetstream etwas höher ist.
> Das kann man mit ein paar Handgriffen auch selber hinbekommen.



Also spare ich 30€ indem ich die Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wähle und Du mir bitte noch verrätst,
wo ich an der Karte "handgreiflich" werden muss 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wenn aber die neue Generation da ist, wird es sinnlos sein, ein SLI-System mit zwei 980TIs zu haben. Dann lohnt es sich wohl eher, gleich den Nachfolger zu kaufen.
> (...)



Ich könnte somit die GTX 980 TI Jetstream wählen mit dem P11 zusammen dann 2 Jahre ca. heutiges vermutlich auf ultra und gegen Ende der zwei Jahre auf hoch spielen.
Dann ca. 2017/2018 das PSU evtl. tauschen und die GTX 1080Ti einbauen, welches dann 4/5K "unterstützt".

Was hältst Du von dieser Idee?



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Als Kühler kannst du dir mal den EKL Alpenföhn Olymp anschauen - kühlt noch besser und sieht (finde ich) besser aus.



Dieser wird im Forum oft genannt und sieht auch besser aus  ist aber auch etwas lauter: 26.8dB(A) vs 24.6dB(A). Geht das dann nicht in die Richtung eines Haartrockners? 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Diese Soundkarte lohnt sich nur, wenn du wirklich richtig teures Audio-Equipment dahinter hängen hast.
> Sonst würde ich lieber ein Board mit gutem Onboard-Sound nehmen:
> ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Bei der Karte ist zusätzlich noch ein Mikrofon dabei. Welches die CrystalVoice™-Technologie für Sprachoptimierung und Stimmklarheit unterstützt - was ich sehr interessant finde.

Es gibt noch mehr Gründe, die für mich für diese Karte sprechen, diese möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht ausformulieren. Ich freue mich trotzdem über eventuelle Vorschläge oder Empfehlungen.
Das oben genannte MB sieht echt interessant aus. Lohnt der Aufpreis zu dem bisherigen, wenn ich das Thema Sound mal außen vor lasse? (30€ bei der Grafka gespart beim MB investiert )



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Für ein normales Headset oder halbwegs vernünftige Speaker reicht der Onboard-Sound wirklich aus.



Ich verwende zwar normale Logitech Speaker am PC, doch höre ich gern Musik über meine BeoPlay H6 oder über das BeoPlay A6.
Die Logitech Speaker möchte ich dann auch noch tauschen, habe hier allerdings leider noch kein Nachfolger gefunden.



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wenn du es wirklich ganz leise haben willst, dann würde ich 4x die Silent Wings einbauen:
> be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die hatte ich sowieso angedacht. Weist Du da schon etwas über die Silent Wings 3? (Das Gigabyte MB unterstützt nur 3 System-Lüfter - muss ich mal das erwähnte AsRock anschauen... Das Gigabyte MB hat außerdem ebenfalls 7.1-Channel Sound.)



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Alles in Allem ist deine Zusammenstellung schon gut und würde auch vernünftig funktionieren. Ich versuche nur, ein bisschen mehr für's Geld rauszuholen.



Ja da bin ich auch dafür und freue mich über weitere Tipps und Verbesserungen sehr. Gern darf es auch günstiger werden, wenn dadurch die Qualität und Leistung nicht sinkt.


Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Edit: PS: Sehe gerade Du verwendest die GTX 970, hast Du die Probleme, welche da wegen des Speichers diskutiert werden, bemerken müssen?

Edit2: Hier der aktualisierte Warenkorb: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Ist jetzt doch noch etwas teurer geworden. Gut ich hatte die Lüfter vergessen einzufügen.

Ich habe im aktuellen PC die Samsung Evo 840 Pro Series mit 128GB für Windows 10. Würdest Du die durch eine neuere ersetzen oder kann ich mir die SSD sparen?
Das Datengrab ist vermutlich schon das Optimum. Alles andere wäre vermutlich langsamer?!

@Mindfactory Samsung SSD Topic: Mindfactory bietet keine Samsung SSD's mehr an? - ComputerBase Forum - interessant


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also, die Festplatte geht günstiger. Und einen 80€ Kühler brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt. Ein 40€ Kühler reicht aus.


----------



## Swat-M (24. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Was hältst Du von diesem: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welche HDD würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Nimm doch den.
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (84000000136) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst diese nehmen. Hat gleich 2TB Speicherplatz.
Seagate Desktop HDD 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CaitSith77 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich bin hier ja nicht der große Kühler Experte, aber sollte man nicht bei 45€ etwas ohne Direct Touch erwarten?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Und was soll das bringen?
Bei Skxylake DT limitiert sowieso die WLP, die unter dem IHS steckt.


----------



## Swat-M (25. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hallo Threshold,

ja, ich denke der Lüfter ist eine gute Alternative und deutlich günstiger. Danke hierfür.

Bei der HDD hatte ich auf die niedrige Zugriffszeit bei der WD HDD geschaut. Meinst Du, die Seagate ist da nicht zu langsam?
Wenn wir schon bei den HDDs sind, ich habe aktuell die Samsung Evo 840 Pro Series für Windows mit 128GB. Ist die für den neuen PC weiter in Ordnung? (also sie funktioniert )

@CaitSith77, welchen Kühler empfiehlst Du dann?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

HDDs sind alle gleich. Wenn du niedrige Zugriffszeiten willst, kauf dir eine SSD.
Die 840 Pro kannst du weiter nutzen.


----------



## Swat-M (26. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich habe eben folgendes Angebot gefunden: EVGA GeForce GTX 98 Ti Superclocked'+' ACX 2.'+', Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-I. Für diese Karte gilt das EVGA - Articles - EVGA's Cashback Programm - Cashback auf ausgewahlte EVGA GeForce GTX Grafikkarten der 9 Serie Cashback Programm, damit würde die Karte "nur" noch 614,00€ kosten gegenüber der 6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti JetStream Aktiv PCIe welche für 655,00€ zu haben ist.

Ich habe mir die technischen Daten angesehen und wie es scheint, ist die EVGA sogar um einiges schneller unterwegs. Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Weil in Tests immer nur die JetStream gelobt wird.
Hier gibts die korrekten Daten zur EVGA: EVGA - Product Specs - EVGA GeForce GTX 98 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.+.

Ok die 6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv ist wohl die schnellste der 980Ti'ler. Kann die normale Jetstream wirklich mit paar Handgriffen zur Super gemacht werden?


----------



## T_R_O_L_L_G_A_M_E_R (26. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

sogar vielleicht schneller als die super


----------



## Swat-M (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Beziehst Du Dich auch die "Jetstream" oder die "EVGA"?


----------



## T_R_O_L_L_G_A_M_E_R (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Eigentlich auf die jetstream aber du kannst auch die evga so schnell laufen lassen


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Warum ist sie die schnellste? Am Ende ist doch die die schnellste, bei der der Boost am besten funktioniert. Und der wird ja im Datenblatt immer mit irgend einem kleinen Wert angegeben, wobei im täglichen Betrieb meistens ein viel höherer Wert anliegt.


Ich hatte letztens zwei Zotac AMP Extreme da gehabt.
Die haben OOTB 1443Mhz geboostet.

Abgesehen davon das zwei Stück davon brüllen wie die Löwen und das Gehäuse unglaublich aufheizen


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

WEnn sich das so aufheizt, ist der tolle Boost auch bald Geschichte.
Meine Karte boostet auf 1408MHz.
Und wenn ich die auf 1500MHz übertakte, merke ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Bei einer Karte sollte das ja auch kein so großes Problem darstellen, aber der TE hat in seinem Ursprungs-Monitor-Post (falls Du den gesehen hast) auch was von zwei Karten geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wenn du in 4k ordentlich spielen willst, kommst du um 2 Karten nicht herum.
Aber in den letzten Posts spricht er nur von einer Karte.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Was ja wiederum von Software + Settings abhängig wäre, ob und überhaupt


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also, ich kriege keine 60fps mehr hin, ich muss immer alles herunter schrauben, damit es flüssig läuft. Was echt blöd ist.
Ich hoffe, dass die Karten im Sommer entsprechend mehr Leistung haben, dann wird getauscht.
Und wenn Big Pascal kommt, wird wieder getauscht.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Naja, ich bekomme 60 FPS hin, oder auch 10.
Egal ob ich eine oder zwei Karten im Rechner habe 

Das Rumschauben an den Settings entfällt nicht. Weder bei der einen, noch bei der anderen Lösung. 
Auch mit zwei Titan X darf man runterstellen in 4K wenn man entsprechende Games hat.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Kompromisse sind klar, aber es darf nicht dahingehend enden, dass man in Minimum Detauls hockt und trotzdem nicht flüssig spielen kann.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

DAS kann ich mir mit einer 980TI kaum vorstellen. Minimum-Details. Bei welchem Game musst Du so weit runter?


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

GTA 5 z.B. da geht absolut gar nichts.
Sobald ich irgendwie mal zügiger was mache, knicken die Frames ein.
Und ich hab schon auf Medium gestellt.
Ist echt ärgerlich. Aber im Augenblick spiele ich sowieso nicht so viel, daher ist das noch vertretbar.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Krass, Du musst viel Empfindlicher sein als ich.
Ich bin mit Ultra/High-Settings ohne Anti-Aliasing unterwegs. Allerdings komme ich auch mit 40 FPS in der Pampa klar, während in den Städten ja meistens über 60 FPS anliegen.
Mit zwei Karten kann man dann schon (bis auf das Anti-Aliasing und Gras) alles auf Ultra drehen um die 60 FPS gerade so zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also, 40fps geht gar nicht. Da hab ich Tearing und das stört mich immens.
Daher will ich immer 60fps haben, egal wo und wenn ich, z.B. durch dei Hügel fahre und plötzlich Ruckler habe, weils eben keine 60fps mehr sind, muss ich was herunter fahren, damit ich die 60fps wieder habe und so nähere ich mich allmählich den minimum Details an.
Daher hoffe ich auch, dass die neue Generation endlich mal wieder was reißt.


----------



## Swat-M (27. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das waren ja ein paar Beiträge  Danke für die Diskussion ist echt spannend.

Jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert. Bedeutet, sobald ich einen 4K Monitor wähle, gibt es aktuell keine Grafikkarte, die genügend Leistung liefert? Denn zwei Karten, die dann wie ein Ofen arbeiten, möchte ich jetzt nicht wirklich haben wollen.

Ich verwende meine PC hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten und komme nur selten zum Spielen. Kann ich denn Rise of the Tomb Raider in 4K mit vollen Details mit einer GTX 980ti spielen?
Denn sobald ich mal wieder etwas Luft habe, hatte ich mir das Spiel vorgenommen.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hängt von Deiner Software/Settings ab, und was Du unter "es reicht" verstehst. 
Klar kannst Du Rise of the Tomb Raider in 4K mit vollen Details und einer GTX980Ti zocken. Mit etwa 20 FPS.

Aber das ist das Pferd von der falschen Seite aufziehen (meiner Meinung nach), wenn ich das so angehe, habe ich mit meiner Titan X in FHD nur 30 FPS. Und das habe ich ausprobiert als die letzten "Verbesserungen" also das lustige VXAO oder wie es sich schimpft, bzw. DX12 noch gar nicht implementiert waren.

Nachtest: 
Alle Regler Sinnlos auf volle Pulle gedreht

http://abload.de/img/rottr_2016_03_28_01_0rpsqb.jpg

So sieht das mit zwei Titan X OC aus. Viel Spaß damit.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Es gibt hier grundsätzlich zwei Ansichten im Forum.
Die einen wollen Ultra+60 FPS (oder mehr) um jeden Preis, und nehmen dafür in Kauf vor einem Sehschlitz zu sitzen.
Die anderen schaffen es die Regler im Game zu bedienen und nehmen dafür in Kauf dass sie zwar vor einem hochaufgelöstem Bild sitzen, aber keine Ultra-Settings hinbekommen. 
Du musst jetzt wissen was Dir wichtiger ist. 

Und bei manchen Kommentaren in die Richtung frage ich mich immer .... warum die Leute nicht noch vor einem 17" mit 1280er Auflösung sitzen, mit ihrer 980TI  Aber das kommt bestimmt noch^^


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ich verwende meine PC hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten und komme nur selten zum Spielen. Kann ich denn Rise of the Tomb Raider in 4K mit vollen Details mit einer GTX 980ti spielen?
> Denn sobald ich mal wieder etwas Luft habe, hatte ich mir das Spiel vorgenommen.



Das wirst du nicht schaffen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die nächste Generation an Grafikkarten das schaffen wird.
Bei solchen Games wirst du Kompromisse eingehen müssen.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Danke für Eure Antworten. Ja ich verwende die Regler in Programmen und stelle nicht einfach alles auf das Maximum 

Ich möchte mindestes 30 FPS haben und annähernd schöne Grafik. Ist das mit einer GTX 980 Ti möglich?
Also z.B. schöne Schatten, schönes Feuer und keine unscharfen Texturen 

Ich habe diese Seite hier gefunden: Rise of the Tomb Raider Graphics & Performance Guide | GeForce
Da steht, dass bei 2560x1440 Pixeln mit der GTX 980 Ti  60 FPS und hohe Details möglich sind. Wie sieht es auf einem 4K Monitor aus, wenn ich z.B. runter auf WQHD skaliere?

Auf der Anderen Seite sieht das Video echt gut aus: Rise of the Tomb Raider PC Max Settings 4K GTX 98  TI PureHair V.High - YouTube (angeblich eine GTX 980 Ti). Glaubt ihr das?
Hier habe ich folgendes gefunden "In 4K schafft selbst die GeForce GTX 980 Ti nur 28 fps bei hoher Detailstufe und FXAA – folglich sollte man die Detailstufe auf mittel reduzieren oder händisch mit den Grafikoptionen herumspielen." - PC-Version von Rise of the Tomb Raider: Die scharfste Lara Croft | heise online.

Würde doch bedeuten, wenn ich teilweise Einstellungen verringere, komme ich locker auf die 30 FPS in 4K. Und vielleicht hilft auch Übertackten?! Nur da kenne ich mich bisher nicht aus. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ultra-Texturen ist zwar schon ne Aufgabe für eine 6GB-Karte in 4K, aber das dürfte sich gerade so ausgehen.
Außerdem ist der Unterschied Ultra/High (rein auf die Texturen bezogen) ähm ..... Lupen-Arbeit wenn man ihn sucht.

Bild: rottr_2�16_�2_16_12_2n9k1k.jpg - abload.de
Bild: rottr_2�16_�2_16_12_23ske�.jpg - abload.de


30 FPS geht sich aus. Wirste schon hinbekommen wenn Du die Regler bedienen kannst. Ich hab das Game mit einer Titan X durchgespielt in 4K
Mein Kompromiss um auf FPS zu kommen: 21:9 auf dem 4K-Monitor einstellen. Also 3840x1648 Pixelgenau. Dafür können die Regler weiter oben bleiben.

Das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das ja scheinbar auch keine Option für "alle" ist. Es gibt dort ja auch die Fraktion "wenn ich für einen Pixel bezahlt habe, dann muss der auch leuchten, koste es was es wolle"


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Seite hier gefunden: Rise of the Tomb Raider Graphics & Performance Guide | GeForce
> Da steht, dass bei 2560x1440 Pixeln mit der GTX 980 Ti  60 FPS und hohe Details möglich sind. Wie sieht es auf einem 4K Monitor aus, wenn ich z.B. runter auf WQHD skaliere?



Würde ich nicht machen. Immer native Monitor Auflösung nehmen.
Lieber mit den Details herunter gehen.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Danke auch für das Bild. Da würde ich dann wohl eher den Vorschlag von Threshold mit nativer Auflösung wählen, dafür aber die Details runter nehmen und nicht "...koste es was es wolle".

Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten? Was kann ich bei einer GTX 980 Ti raus holen (Super Jetstream oder Superclocked+)?

@HisN: Ich mag Deine abschließenden, ergänzenden Sätze! *g*


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

hehe, ich bin zu viel in Foren unterwegs 

Die Karten gehen zwischen 1.4 und 1.5Ghz ganz gut. Je nachdem was Du an Lautstärke und Temperatur für vertretbar hältst. Darüber wird es dann zum Glücksfall.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Lohnt nicht zu übertakten,. Du hast vielleicht 100MHz mehr als ab Werk, den Unterschied merkst du nicht.
Wenn übertakten, dann mit Bios Mod, deaktiviertem Power Limit und Wakü. Das kostet aber richtig.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also HisN ich habe eben Dein verlinktes System aus der Signatur gesehen... übertrieben !!!   

Dann ist es vielleicht besser einfach die GTX 980 Ti zu nehmen (eine der werkseitig Übertakteten?!) und dann später eben 2017 ca. auf die Big Pascal aufzurüsten. Der Rest des Systems sollte dann ja noch passen. Oder passt dann ein i5 6600k nicht mehr? (Wär mein erster i5 xD hatte bisher immer einen i7).


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich wollte das auch so machen, die 980 Ti bis zum Erscheinen des Big Pascal Chips 2017.
Blöd ist nur, dass die 980 Ti jetzt schon hoffnungslos am Arsch ist und dass keiner weiß, wann der Big Pascal wirkliuch kommt und vor allem was er kosten wird, denn der Titan Nachfolger wird sicher deutlich zu teuer sein und was der 980 Ti Nachfolger hat, weiß auch keiner.
Ich hoffe, dass die Mainstream Karten im Sommer schon was reißen, dann fliegt die 980 Ti raus. 

Und ja, ich finde auch, dass das System von HisN völlig unbrauchbar ist -- viel zu langsam für alles.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am Fluchen deshalb^^
Aber viel mehr als warten können wir ja nicht. Jedenfalls wird keiner von uns mit sonem Schwachsinn wie "Übergangskarten" anfangen.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Du kannst du nur auf Skylake E und Pascal warten. Mache ich seit 2 Jahren. 
Und die 980 Ti ist eine Übergangskate.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

hm, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich bis Q3 2016 (Quelle) mit meinem jetzigen Setup auskommen werde!?

Ich meine ich habe einen 1080p Monitor und einen i7 2600k mit einer GTX 580   Was würdet Ihr da tun?  #Übergangssystem

Edit: @HisN: Was soll ich davon halten: Lesegeschwindigkeit: 2150MB/s, Schreibgeschwindigkeit: 1260MB/s, IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 300k/100k?


----------



## HisN (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Zocken oder Zusehen. 
Mir ist egal was in 6 Monaten kommt. Ich will heute Zocken.
Das ich damit Geld in die Hand nehmen muss ist wohl klar. 
ABER bei der Geschwindigkeit mit der neue Produkte auf den Markt kommen, und mit der neue Software nach mehr Leistung verlangt .... Who Cares.
Da ist nämlich jeder Zeitpunkt ein guter/schlechter Zeitpunkt.

Übergangslösung: Verbranntes Geld. Immer.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> hm, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich bis Q3 2016 (Quelle) mit meinem jetzigen Setup auskommen werde!?
> 
> Ich meine ich habe einen 1080p Monitor und einen i7 2600k mit einer GTX 580   Was würdet Ihr da tun?  #Übergangssystem



Würde ich so lassen. Auch wenn die 580 schon alt ist, laufen tut das auch noch und für Full HD sollte das ausreichend sein.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

@HisN, das mit dem Übergangssystem war auf mein altes System bezogen  Weil das inzwischen echt schon grau wird 

@Threshold, ich möchte mir sehr wahrscheinlich den EV3237 4K Monitor kaufen, weshalb ich erst auf das Thema "Neuer PC" gekommen bin.

Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC kaufe, dann auf jeden Fall keine Übergangslösung  sowas gibt es bei mir im Leben nicht 
Ist auch der Grund, wieso ich mich so informiere, bevor ich mir meine neue Hardware bestelle. Ich möchte mir sicher sein, dass ich mit dem PC dann ein paar Tage glücklich sein werde .

Edit: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also, 4k kannst du knicken mit aktuellen Karten.
Dann müsstest du schon sowas wie die Titan X mit Bios Mod machen und das kostet eben.
Daher würde ich warten bis im Sommer die neuen Modelle kommen und dann weißt du auch, was die in 4k reißen werden.
Bis daher hältst du noch mit dem alten System durch. 
Öfter mal ein Buch lesen. 
Der Frühling ist da. also ab in Garten oder an Strand oder mal andere Hardware anschauen. 
Ich hab gehört -- aber auch nur gehört -- dass es da draußen so eine gelbliche Scheibe am Himmel gibt, die alles hell macht. 
Und die andere Hardware, die es sonst so gibt, hat zwei X Chromosomen.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Du bist aber gut drauf 
Bei uns regnet es und ich muss arbeiten... also wird wohl nix.
Das mit dem Warten ist so eine Sache  Ist die gelbe Scheibe schon auf Skylake?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wenn du keine Lust hast du warten, geh einkaufen. Musst du wissen.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall einen 4/5K Monitor und da ich dafür zur Zeit noch nicht die korrekte Leistung, durch aktuell mögliche Hardware bekomme, ist es wohl oder übel besser zu warten. Hab mich ja jetzt schon länger mit 1080p rumgeschlagen


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Bis Sommer ist es ja nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## Swat-M (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hast du irgendwo schon ein genaueres Datum gesehen? Weil Sommer ist ja schon eher eine Zeitspanne


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Nein. Es kommt auch immer auf die Verfügbarkeit an.
Der Run auf die neuen Karten wird sicher sehr groß sein, dementsprechend werden sie schwer zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Swat-M (3. April 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich habe da was zum Release gefunden:
- Nvidia konnte GTX 18 am 5. April vorstellen
- Nvidia GTX 18 Ti Could Be Revealed Next Week | Gizmodo UK
Könnte also kommende Woche interessant werden. Wie ist es denn von der Erfahrung her, ab wann nach der Vorstellung ist ein Produkt bestellbar bei NVIDIA?


Sonnige Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hey,

was sagt Ihr zur GTX 1080?
Kommen beide, die GPU und die neuen Broadwell-E CPUs Ende Mai?


Grüßle

Swat-M


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Nein. Broadwell kommt wohl erst Ende Juni.
Und wann es brauchbare 1080er Karten gibt, steht hinterm Mond.


----------



## Swat-M (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Danke für die Antwort. Fliegen wir mal eben hinter zum Mond - möchte es wissen


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

@Swat_M Die gtx 1080 wird sicher ein sprung, da dort ein neuer Speichertyp benutzt wird und allgemein vieles erneuert wurde. Hier würde ich definitiv warten.
Beim Prozessor würde ich nicht warten, da dort erfahrungsgemäß keine großen Sprünge zu erwarten sind.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

@Swat_M Die gtx 1080 wird sicher ein sprung, da dort ein neuer Speichertyp benutzt wird und allgemein vieles erneuert wurde. Hier würde ich definitiv warten.
Beim Prozessor würde ich nicht warten, da dort erfahrungsgemäß keine großen Sprünge zu erwarten sind.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ups sry doppel Post


----------



## Swat-M (25. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Gtx 1080 und 2600k macht zusammen kein Sinn, oder? PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 [emoji12]
Um 4K schon jetzt zu verwenden... und dann auf Broadwell warten xD


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ein 2600k ist schon nicht so schlecht, in den meisten Spielen wirst du wohl im GPU-Limit hängen. 
Daher kann man das schon machen. 
Modernes Netzteil natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Swat-M (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Läuft dann halt alles auf PCIe 2.0 wegen der CPU...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das ist natürlich ein Argument, gar nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt.
Aber ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie viel Leistung dich das kostet. Da müsste mal jemand anderes kommen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen fÃ¼r PC mit UnterstÃ¼tzung fÃ¼r 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

PCI Express Scaling Game Performance Analysis review - Performance - Single GPU - Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor

ca 2% mit einer GTX 980 unter DX11@WQHD

PS
PCI Express fur Spieler: Was bringt die neueste Ausbaustufe und wie wichtig sind die Lanes?

Zwar schon älter,zeigt aber auch gut das der Unterschied minimal ist.


----------



## Swat-M (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Danke für die Antwort. Dann ist ggf. die Variante, nur die GTX 1080 und einen 4K-Monitor zu kaufen am Sinnvollsten. Und dann auf die neuen CPUs noch zu warten. Die sollen ja demnächst kommen.

Mein aktuelles PSU ist das be quiet! StraightPower 700W BQT E7-700W. Genügt das noch für die GTX 1080?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das ist noch gruppenreguliert und auch schon sehr alt. Die Technik wird durch die Jahre leider nicht besser.
Daher solltest du das wirklich autauschen.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja mir war mit dem Gedanken auch nicht ganz wohl.
Und Übergangslösungen sind nicht so meins 

Wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr warte, dann kaufe ich eine komplette neue Zusammenstellung.
Was hältst Du von dem 5960x? Übertrieben? [emoji23][emoji23]

Edit: computex ist ja auch schon am 31.05. vielleicht sollte ich bis dahin noch warten. Nur ist dann die GTX 1080 ausverkauft [emoji22]


----------



## jkox11 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Was hältst Du von dem 5960x? Übertrieben? [emoji23][emoji23]



So unnötig wie mit einem Raumschiff von Deutschland nach Frankreich zu fliegen


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Was hältst Du von dem 5960x? Übertrieben? [emoji23][emoji23]



Nimm doch gleich den 6950X.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich den 6950X.



Intel Core i7-6950X: Intel "bestatigt" 10-Kerner, Asus, Asrock und MSI mit BIOS-Versionen [Update]

Jap auf den hatte ich vor zu warten xD
Macht der Sinn?

Also was möchte ich?
Einen PC, welcher einfach Freude bereitet und mit welchem ich die 4K Leistung genießen kann. Auch möchte ich endlich auch ein schöneres Gehäuse  habe über die Jahre immer wieder innen alles raus gekratzt und neue Komponenten eingesetzt - wie ein getunter Oldtimer haha [emoji57]

Hab zuletzt die Workstation zusammen gebastelt und da war ich sehr positiv von dem Fractal Define R5 überrascht.

Ist das jetzt gesponnen mit den 8 oder 10 Kernen? Oder genügt da einfach ein Quad-Core i7 der Skylake Serie, um meine Ansprüche zu erfüllen?

Habe mir auch überlegt, die GTX 1080 dann auf die 2GHz Takt zu bringen - reizt mich jetzt schon etwas [emoji12]

Sonnige Grüße von der Terrasse ☀️[emoji39]


----------



## HisN (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen.
Hängt von Deiner Software + Settings ab.
Hast Du Software die 10 Kerne beschäftigen kann?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also, wenns um die reine Spiele Leistung geht, reicht der 6700k aus.
Wenn du die 37 Millionen aus dem Lottogewinn verpratzen willst, kannst du neben der Yacht auch den 10 Kerner kaufen.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

10 Kerne verwenden? Haha nein glaub ich nicht wirklich - aber es reizt schon so eine Hardware zu verwenden [emoji4][emoji41]

Okay vielleicht ein Benchmark haha 

Ich verwende:
- Notepad++ [emoji12][emoji23][emoji23]
- Outlook
- Office 365
- Photoshop
- Eclipse
- iTunes
- Tools
- Age of Empires II [emoji1]
- Google Chrome
- Minecraft
- Geplant: Rise of the Tomb Raider
- Geplant: WoW
Vielleicht:
- Hitman
- Splinter Cell

Komme nur seit langem überhaupt nicht mehr zum Spielen :/ zu viel Arbeit. Die Arbeit macht aber Spaß 

Mal sehen, wenn da so eine tolle HW steht und ich am Wochenende mal paar Minuten finde, um eines der Spiele zu spielen [emoji6].

Ich sehe mir auch gern Filme/Serien mit iTunes an (wenn es die Zeit erlaubt). Das sollte dann in 4K gehen!

Da ich oft Texte am PC lese, ist der neue 4K-Monitor (anderer Thread) geplant.

@Threshold, ich mag Deine Beiträge. Bringen mich immer zum Schmunzeln [emoji1][emoji6]

Der 6700k ist wirklich eine gute Idee  und er ist vom Preis ja echt ein Bruchteil des anderen. Ich werde bei meinem Anwendungsbereich wohl keinen Unterschied zwischen dem 6700k oder dem 6950x merken?!


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Für dich ist der 6700k echt super.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hier stwht mist


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Was plant ihr denn so an neuer HW?
@Threshold, wie ists mit der 980 Ti Übergangskarte?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die 980 Ti ist praktisch für alles zu schwach.
Aber was willste machen.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Holst Dir auch die GTX 1080?

Edit: Dann werde ich mir mal was mit dem 6700k zusammenstellen


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Holst Dir auch die GTX 1080?



Nö, ich bezahl doch für einen Performance Chip keine 700 Flocken. Nvidia hat doch was geraucht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ich bezahl doch für einen Performance Chip keine 700 Flocken. Nvidia hat doch was geraucht.


Genau so sieht es aus.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Was für eine Graka empfiehlst Du mir dann für 4K mit vermutlich dem 6700k?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus.



Ich bezahle lieber 1500€ für den Big Chip. 



Swat-M schrieb:


> Was für eine Graka empfiehlst Du mir dann für 4K mit vermutlich dem 6700k?



Für 4k reicht eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Und der Big kommt wann?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

2017. Zuerst als Titan 2 und später als Ti.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Okay. Muss ich also so lange noch bei 1080p arbeiten und Freizeit-Zeugs am PC "genießen".

Was für einen Monitor hast Du?

Edit: und Du wartest auf Ti?
Edit2: Schnappchenfuhrer • Xbox One 1TB + The Division + DOOM 299€ • ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 bei Amazon fur 756,73€ bestellbar • BenQ RL2455HM kurze Zeit fur 154,85€ • PNY Geforce GTX 980 nur 399€ • Acer Predator 27"-WQHD-Monitor heute im Blitzangebot Bin ich blind oder mache ich da etwas falsch? Ich kann das nicht finden: "ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 bei Amazon bestellbar756,73€ (UVP 789€)".


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich kann bei Amazon auch nichts finden.

Ich hab einen 4k Monitor von Iiyama und schau mal, was der Big Chip nächstes Jahr kann.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Lass mich raten: iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU-B1 Gold Phoenix Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## HisN (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 4k Monitor von Iiyama und schau mal, was der Big Chip nächstes Jahr kann.



Wus? Erst SLI weg und jetzt 4K. Das hat sich vor einiger Zeit noch ganz anders angehört. Ich bin erstaunt über den Sinneswandel, auch wenn ich ihn begrüße.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> Wus? Erst SLI weg und jetzt 4K. Das hat sich vor einiger Zeit noch ganz anders angehört. Ich bin erstaunt über den Sinneswandel, auch wenn ich ihn begrüße.



Ich hab schon als Test mal eine zweite 980 Ti eingebaut, aber gebracht hat es nicht viel.
Einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bezahle lieber 1500€ für den Big Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Für 4k reicht eigentlich nichts.


Seh ich genauso und d wenn man überlegt ne 580 hat damals 400-500 gekostet. Und Vega wischt evtl. auch mit der 1080 den boden. Mal gucken was wird.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso und d wenn man überlegt ne 580 hat damals 400-500 gekostet. Und Vega wischt evtl. auch mit der 1080 den boden. Mal gucken was wird.



Ja, eben. Einfach mal gedulden. Nur weils neue Grafikkarten gibt, muss man nicht sofort loslaufen oder denken, dass die eigene Karte jetzt für alles zu langsam ist.
Obwohl -- meine ist für alles zu langsam.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Okay ich hab mal was zusammen gesetzt mit dem 6700k: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

HDDs habe ich weg gelassen, da ich im aktuellen PC noch welche habe. Wie auch ein SATA-DVD Laufwerk (Siehe Profilseite).

Auf das Silent Base 900 warten? Sieht ja echt interessant aus...
Die Silent Wings 3 sollen jetzt ja ebenfalls kommen. Eine ganz andere Frage, wie viele Lüfter machen Sinn? In dem Deep Silence können laut Mindfactory bis zu 7 zusätzliche Lüfter verbaut werden. Das Netzteil mit 650W sollte doch auch eine mögliche zweite GTX 1080 vertragen?

Was kommt denn alles bis Ende Juni neues auf den Markt?
- Silent Base 900
- Silent Wings 3?
- Gibt es noch etwas? Kommt da dann schon eine GTX 1080 Ti? (Nvidia Pascal: AIDA64-Entwickler bestatigen GP102 und weitere unangekundigte GPUs)

Edit: @Threshold, haha jetzt nicht sofort loslaufen ist gut... ich sitze ja mit einer 580 und einem 2600k hier und Dich nervt ja schon Deine 980 Ti  


Einen schönen Abend und bis morgen dann


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich würde 4 Lüfter verbauen, mehr brauchst du nicht.
In meinem Case sind 2 vorne und 2 hinten drin, die laufen meist mit relativ wenig Speed. Dennoch ist bei mir alles schön kühl. 
7 Lüfter braucht kein Mensch, wenn man vernünfiges Kabelmanagement betreibt. 

Auf Silent Wings 3 muss man nicht unbedingt warten, sooo eine große Veränderung zu den Silent Wings 2 wird das nicht sein. 
Die 1080 Ti wird noch bis Ende des Jahres brauchen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wie gesagt, vergiss SLI, nimm das 550er P11, das reicht dicke oder eben das E10 mit 500 Watt. Da sparst du Geld.
Wüsste sowieso nicht, wie du bei dem Mainboard SLI machen willst. Die Karten sind viel zu dicht zusammen.


Andererseits -- das Silent Base 900 und dann ein µATX Mainboard?
Hasst du dich verklickt und meinst eigentlich das Ranger?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Einfach mal gedulden. Nur weils neue Grafikkarten gibt, muss man nicht sofort loslaufen oder denken, dass die eigene Karte jetzt für alles zu langsam ist.
> Obwohl -- meine ist für alles zu langsam.


Bei mir genauso auch wenn ich die 770 echt gern hab aber zu langsam. Ich warte auch bis AMD hoffentlich mal zeigt wie der Hase läuft oder eben auch nicht


----------



## Swat-M (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

@Schnuetz1: Hast Du dann die Lüfter von Nanoxia raus genommen? Weil wenn ich das richtig sehe ist hinten ja schon einer verbaut?

@Threshold: Ok habe das 550er P11 rein genommen. Und omg haha ja ich meine das Ranger - was will ich denn mit einem µ 
Also SLI würdest Du einfach mal weg lassen... Du hattest ja geschrieben, dass eine zweite 980 Ti nix gebracht hat.
Wenn ich die GTX 1080 FE auf 2GHz übertakten möchte, muss ich den Lüfter durch den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV ersetzen oder sollte ich da auf Customs warten, welche schon den OC haben?

Hier der aktualisierte Warenkorb: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die zweite 980 Ti hat bei mir im Case einen Hitzestau ausgelöst, wodurch die karten herunter getaktet haben. 
Ich müsste also die Belüftung deutlich verbessern, wozu ich aber keine Lust habe. Ich habs lieber leise und gemütlich anstelle von laut und hektisch. 

Warte auf die Customer Karten, die bessere Kühlung und ein größeres Power Limit bieten.


----------



## Swat-M (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Bei dem "warte auf" waren wir in diesem Thread glaube ich schon oft  Meinst Du die Customs bauen auf der FE auf oder sind langsamer? Mir ist das noch nicht ganz klar geworden. Wenn ich NVIDIA aber richtig verstehe, soll die FE über den gesamten Lebenszyklus parallel laufen - müsste ja bedeuten, dass die FE besser ist als eine "normale" 1080. Dann kommen die Customs vermutlich erstmal für die normale 1080. Und die FE ist dann vorerst die schnellste Version. Bis dann die 1080 Ti kommt. Wie siehst Du das?

Ja ich möchte auch eher einen leisen PC. Bei meinem jetzigen nervt mich der Ton ab und an schon sehr, obwohl der schon recht leise ist.

Das Silent Base 900 könnte da ggf. echt toll werden, weil dort so viel auf "silent" geachtet wurde. Zumindest haben die das in dem Video hier auf PCGH gesagt. Ist das nicht fast genauso bei dem FD R5?

Edit: Ist im Warenkorb der RAM eigentlich zu übertrieben? Du hast ja 2800er gewählt, weshalb ich frage


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die FE ist nur das Referenz Design. Nvidia nennt das nur anders.
Die schafft auch keine 2100MHz. Auch das ist nur Verarschung.
Warte auf die Customer Karte, die werden allesamt schneller sein.


----------



## Swat-M (27. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Okay wenn das so wie eine damalige GTX 980 ist, dann warte ich tatsächlich noch.

Ich hatte das mit der FE so verstanden, dass es eine Art Premium Produkt neben den normalen 1080er Karten ist und schon etwas mehr Power hat. Hab auch irgendwo hier auf PCGH gelesen in einem Interview, dass die FE zum Übertakten geeignet sei. Also mit dem Lüfter, welcher verwendet wird.

Edit: Okay die ersten Customs sind ja schon in den Shops und ab 17.06 zu haben. Dann warte ich noch bis dahin 
Passt auch gut, da gerade paar richtig nette Gehäuse zu kommen scheinen


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Der Referenz Lüfter reißt nichts. Das Power Limit greift zu früh aufgrund des einzelnen 8 Pin Steckers.
Die Customer Karten werden da besser sein. 
Warte auf die Asus Strix, MSI Gaming, Zotac Amp usw.


----------



## Swat-M (27. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja hab da auch von EVGA schon welche gesehen... sind aber noch keine endgültigen Taktraten also mal auf den 17.06 warten...

Passt auch gut, da gerade paar richtig nette Gehäuse zu kommen scheinen


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja, zur Computex sollen neue Case kommen.

Wenn du Knete hast, ist das was für dich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7KL4cTNCNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Swat-M (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja das habe ich in dem anderen Thread auch schon gesehen. Ist Phantex so das Premium bei den Cases?

Wie steht Phantex zum FD R5 bzw. zum Silent Base 900?

Project 916 sieht schon echt edel aus 

Geht die Beleuchtung auch aus bzw. nicht so hell oder z.B. in schlichtem Weiß?

Bei mir steht der Tower auf der linken Seite untern Schreibtisch. Hm die Scheibe ist ja hier auf der linken. Kann das auch anders herum montiert werden?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

LEDs kannst du abschalten.
Aber wahrscheinlich wird das Case einen Haufen Geld kosten, 400€ oder mehr.

Phanteks ist schon gut, andere sind natürlich auch gut.


----------



## Swat-M (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ist da schon etwas zur Lautstärke bzw. Dämmung bekannt im Vergleich zum FD R5 und SB 900?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Phanteks hat keine Dämmung.


----------



## Swat-M (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Dann ist vermutlich das SB 900 für mich das Beste 
Hoffentlich sieht das nicht so billig aus ....
Gibt's das dann auch ohne Scheibe?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das 900er gibt es als Pro mit Glas und als Standard 900er ohne Glas.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCFF0Pc8CBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Swat-M (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja und laut dem Video hat die Standard Version nur drei Anschlüsse für Lüfter... hm


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

3x PWM und 3x DC. Das Pro hat 4x PWM und 3x DC.


----------



## Swat-M (29. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die Zotac GTX 1080 mit 2x 8-Pin Anschluss könnte richtig Leistung haben  hoffentlich ist diese dann leise.

Edit: weiß jemand ob die PWMs zusätzlich oder sind da schon welche belegt durch die mitgelieferten Lüfter?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Meinst du jetzt beim Dark Base?
Es sind drei 140mm Lüfter verbaut, die sind logischer Weise angeschlossen.


----------



## Swat-M (30. Mai 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja ich meine das Dark Base Pro 900.

Vorteil ist bei diesem auch, dass die verbauten Lüfter schon super sind


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Reicht meiner Meinung auch aus. Den CPU Lüfter schließt du ans Mainboard an.
Wobei ich sowieso die Lüfter eher ans Mainboard anschließen würde, aber man kann die Lüftersteuerung nehmen, um eben nur einen Anschluss nehmen zu können.


----------



## Swat-M (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Jap ich überlege ob ich in das DB 900 dann eines der jetzt raus gekommenen X99 Boards setze und einen 6850k CPU in den Slot haha 

Hab ja noch nie eine Wakü gehabt - kennst Du Dich da aus? Welche Vorteile hätte ich?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Vorteil bei der Wakü ist, dass du niedrige Temperaturen und niedrige Lautstärke hast.
Allerdings würde ich Tests abwarten, wie gut das 900er bei Wakü wirklich ist. Der Deckel kommt mir ziemlich luftdicht vor. Keine Ahnung, wie gut ein Radiator im Deckel arbeiten wird.


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Welche Wakü würdest Du empfehlen? Ist das dann leiser als Luft?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich hab mir meine bei Alphacool gekauft. Die haben eine riesen Auswahl an Komponenten, da findest du sicher was.
Sollte dann leiser als Luft sein, da du die Lüfter am Radiator nicht so schnell laufen lassen musst.


----------



## Swat-M (5. Juni 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Danke, hab die Seite schon flüchtig angesehen und scheint eine gute Qualität der Produkte zu sein. Welche Pumpe hast Du dort gewählt? Im Bezug auf das SB 900 müsste ich noch prüfen was da rein passt.

Edit: Ich habe eben auch gesehen, dass EKWB eine Full-Cover Wasserkühlung verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich hab die Alphacool Laing DDC 310 Single Edition samt Eisbecher.


----------



## Swat-M (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Eisbecher mit Baylis? 

Welches Gehäuse hast Du?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das Luxe.


----------



## Swat-M (5. Juni 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Sind die Gehäuse von Phantex besser für eine Wakü geeignet?

Bisher gefällt mir das FD R5 vom Design her recht gut und davon gibt es auch eine PCGH Version. Ist die für eine Wakü geeignet?
Auch das SB 900 finde ich super. Nur kommt das erst Ende Juni?


----------



## markus1612 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die PCGH Version des R5 ist nicht besonders geeignet, da oben keine Möglichkeit für einen Radiator besteht wie beim normalen R5.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also damit nur noch:
- FD R5
- DB 900
- DS 5/6

Gibt es noch weitere hoch qualitative, welche elegant und schlicht aussehen?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das Dark Base 900 kommt erst Ende Juni und muss dann auch verfügbar sein.
Der Preis ist schon happig, aber ich denke, dass das passt. Auch wegen der guten Slient Wings 3, die verbaut sind.

Ich werde jedenfalls wechseln und das Luxe entsorgen. Hatte ich jetzt lange genug und inzwischen stören mich zu viele Sachen daran.
Mal gucken, wie das BeQuiet wird, bin nicht der Fan von Fronttüren, mal schauen, ob man sich daran gewöhnen kann.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juni 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die Tür kannst Du ja auch demontieren  ich kaufe es sobald bestellbar 

Wie ich das genau mit der Wakü mache ist mir noch nicht klar. Muss ich noch was zusammenstellen...


----------



## Swat-M (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen,

das Dark Base 900 Pro ist jetzt verfügbar und somit kann ich jetzt mein PC zusammenstellen 

Hier ist der Warenkorb: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
+ Aqua Computer Webshop -  Backplate fur kryographics Pascal GTX 1080 und 1070, aktiv XCS 23650

Ich bin mir bei folgenden Punkten noch unsicher:
- Sind die Schläuche passend?
- Ist die Pumpe passend und leise?
- Benötige ich noch weitere Zubehör-Teile, wie Schrauben, Verbindungen, etc.?
- Passt das so in das Dark Base 900 Pro?
- Wie viele Radiatoren würdet ihr verwenden? Welche Lüfter würdet ihr hier verwenden (evtl. die verbauten SW 3 aus dem Case?!)?
- Wie sieht es mit der Entkopplung der Pumpe aus? Muss ich da selbst etwas basteln?


Vielen Dank schon für die hilfreichen Tipps !!


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wieso kaufst du dir ein Referenz Design?
Nimm eine Customer Karte. Die sind zwar schwer zu bekommen aber auf jeden Fall besser.
Das 550 Watt P11 reicht aus.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Weil ich keine Wakü für eine Custom gefunden habe. Kennst Du eine?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich würde eine Karte mit zwei Stromsteckern kaufen, damit du auch das Power Limit entsprechend setzen kannst.
Bei der Referenz Karte wird dir immer das Power Limit einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, da ist es egal, ob du mit Luft, Wasser oder sonst was kühlst.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Passt der Wakü Kühler aus dem Warenkorb dann noch? Ist das PCB das Selbe?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Bei EVGA würde ich drauf wetten, weil die gerne das Referenz PCB benutzen.
Schau also mal nach EVGA Karten oder frag per Mail bei EVGA nach, wie das aussieht.
Ansonsten mal bei Alphacool nachfragen, welcher Kühler auf die GPUs passt.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich habe eben eine Anfrage an Alphacool geschrieben. Mal sehen, was die mir Antworten werden. Passen deren Wakü mit der von EKWB zusammen, welche ich im Warenkorb zusammen gestellt habe?

Bei EVGA werde ich anfragen, ob es für die 8192MB EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 eine Wakü gibt.

Folgendes habe ich gefunden:
EK-FC1080 GTX Strix - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop
8192MB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix OC Aktiv PCIe


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die Karten sind halt ganz neu. Da musst du mal schauen, wie weit die Hersteller mit den Kühlern sind.
Warte mal auf die Reaktionen der Hersteller, die du angeschrieben hast.


----------



## Swat-M (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Okay. Bis auf die GTX 1080, passen die anderen Komponenten im Warenkorb? Oder hast Du hier noch ein paar Vorschläge? An anderer Stelle hast Du geraten, eher günstigeren RAM zu verwenden, bei den X99 Boards. Wie sieht es hier aus?

Was hältst Du von der Wakü-Zusammenstellung?

Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Ich hab bisher nur CPU Wakü gemacht, Grafikkarten lasse ich so, wie sie sind und kauf entsprechend leise Customer Versionen.
Ich glaube, ich hab mal gepostet, welche WaKü Komponenten ich habe. So richtig falsch machen kannst du da aber nichts. Da alle Produkte jetzt nicht schlecht sind.
Achte halt darauf, dass siue zusammenpassen. Daher kaufe ich immer die Sachen eines Herstellers. Da weiß ich, dass das funktionieren wird.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

So hier die Antworten:

EVGA:
Leider bieten wir zu diesem Modell GTX 1080 FTW keine Wasserkühlung an. Das PCB ist auch nicht dasselbe wie vom Referenzdesign.

Alphacool:
Bisher wurde nicht auf die Mail geantwortet.

EKWB:
Habe hier erst am Freitag eine Mail geschrieben. Bisher somit keine Antwort.

Ich werde mir vermutlich die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW aus den folgenden zwei Gründen kaufen: 1. ich habe eine gute Garantieabdeckung und 2. verwendet diese zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse was ein hohes OC-Potential ermöglichen könnte. Außerdem hoffe ich, dass von einem der Wakü-Hersteller hier noch eine Full-Cover Lösung kommen wird.


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> 2. verwendet diese zwei 8-Pin Anschlüsse was ein hohes OC-Potential ermöglichen könnte.



Was ein Trugschluss ist.
Praktisch alle Chips gehen nicht weiter als 2.1Ghz mit dem was Du an Spannung einstellen kannst (Bios-Lock)
Und dafür reicht der eine Anschluss der FE völlig aus.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Lastverteilung. Ich verteile lieber über zwei Strippen als nur eine.


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Bringt nur keine Punkte solange das Bios es gar nicht zulässt, das Du mehr Spannung an die Karte anlegst.
Zur Zeit ist das Bauernfängerei.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Deswegen schiebst du dann ein Mod Bios drauf -- ohne dem kannst du Karten wie die Titan X sowieso vergessen.
Und dann brauchst du Lastverteilung.


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Für die 1080er gibts kein Modbios und wird es in absehbarer Zukunft scheinbar auch nicht geben 
Sobald es das gibt bin ich ganz auf Deiner Seite .. bis dahin ist es Bauernfängerei.

Die Chips gehen alle praktisch nicht weiter als bis 2.1Ghz, und mit der jetzt anlegbaren Spannung kommst Du da auch mit nur einem Anschluss hin.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die Frage hierbei ist nur, ob es ein Bios-Mod geben wird und wie hoch der Aufwand dann wird, dieses aufzuspielen.

Ich stelle gerade den finalen Warenkorb zusammen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es die folgenden zwei MB von MSI gibt:
MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING CARBON Intel X99
MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON Intel X99 So.2011-3

Preislich ist hier ein hoher Unterschied, doch wo liegen die Unterschiede genau?
Und macht dieses Board einen Sinn oder verschwende ich hier Geld?


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Der Aufwand es aufzupielen ist relativ gering. Man zieht mit der Maus das Bios-File auf das Flash-Programm.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> Für die 1080er gibts kein Modbios und wird es in absehbarer Zukunft scheinbar auch nicht geben



Ich würde für eine Mittelklasse Karte auch nichts basteln.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also muss ich nicht einen Bootbaren USB-Stick oder eine "Diskette" haha  erstellen, um das zu tun - wie es früher war


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Lies dir das einfach in Ruhe durch, wie das geht. Da sind schon andere dran gescheitert und haben die Karte geschrottet.
Also genau lesen, verstehen und dann anwenden.


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Also muss ich nicht einen Bootbaren USB-Stick oder eine "Diskette" haha  erstellen, um das zu tun - wie es früher war



Das NVflash funktioniert seit einiger Zeit auch unter Windows. Nein, Du kannst zwar einen Dos-Stick erstellen und es von dort aus machen.
Es geht aber auch die Repa-Konsole als Dos-Eingabeaufforderung oder ein laufendes Windows.

Ich empfehle zur Zeit das Inno3D-Bios 


Founder@Stock
http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch_witchepqspy.jpg

Founder@Inno
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_stromverbrauwvsvx.jpg


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wo lädst Du solche BIOS Versionen zuverlässig runter?


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Techpowerup


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Danke HisN.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Posts diese zwei MSI Boards gepostet. Was haltet ihr von diesen? HisN, Du verwendest ja ein ASUS Board hat das einen besonderen Grund?


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Es war lieferbar, es gab einen Kühlblock dafür 

Ich bin extrem pragmatisch, wie Du vielleicht erkennst nach unseren PNs^^

Ich mach mir nicht den riesen Kopf übers Geld oder über Features.
Was ich brauche ist sofortige Verfügbarkeit. Das steht bei mir über allen anderen. Wenn ich was haben will, dann bitte sofort.
Warten ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> Warten ist nicht mein Ding.



Ich warte seit Jahren auf Skylake E.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ok ich habe vom ursprünglichen Warenkorb wieder die Wakü raus genommen, da ich diese jetzt separat zusammen stellen werde.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das wäre jetzt der PC ohne die Wakü. Gibt es noch mögliche Optimierungen? Bzw. kann ich irgendwo auch Geld sparen?

Ich stelle jetzt die Wakü zusammen.


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

@Thresh
Naja, das lasse ich mal eher unter Zwang gelten bei Dir^^


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

@Swat
Gibt es einen Grund für das völlig überteuerte/schnelle RAM? Für den Preis würdest Du 32GB 2400er bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Menge der Geschwindigkeit immer vorzuziehen. Geschwindigkeit bekommst Du durch Quadchannel.

Ich meine ..... 

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Doppelte Menge, gleicher Preis. Das geht gar nicht da nur auf die Geschwindigkeit abzuziehlen.
Vor allem weil Dir niemand garantieren kann dass Du es überhaupt so schnell zum laufen bekommst.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte seit Jahren auf Skylake E.



Haha wie auch auf Big-Pascal gelle   Bist da echt sehr geduldig.



HisN schrieb:


> @Thresh
> Naja, das lasse ich mal eher unter Zwang gelten bei Dir^^



Ja da gebe ich HisN recht. Ich habe jetzt auch schon etwas länger gewartet,
weil ich mir das DB 900 Pro dann doch nicht entgehen lassen wollte. Doch jetzt möchte ich den PC endlich zusammen bauen  freue mich schon richtig darauf!


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Haha wie auch auf Big-Pascal gelle   Bist da echt sehr geduldig.



Ja, warten, was Nvidia macht und ob das nicht eine riesen Pleite wird.
Wenn der nur 20% schneller ist als eine 1080, ist die Enttäuschung riesig.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich HisN recht. Ich habe jetzt auch schon etwas länger gewartet,
> weil ich mir das DB 900 Pro dann doch nicht entgehen lassen wollte. Doch jetzt möchte ich den PC endlich zusammen bauen  freue mich schon richtig darauf!



Das Dark Base kann auch ein einziges PR Desaster werden.
Da würde ich mal abwarten.
Peinlich ist ja, dass der dritte Lüfter in der Front keinen Staubfilter hat, bzw. der Staubfilter nicht mehr passt, wenn drei Lüfter verbaut sind. Armselig.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> @Swat
> Gibt es einen Grund für das völlig überteuerte/schnelle RAM? Für den Preis würdest Du 32GB 2400er bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Menge der Geschwindigkeit immer vorzuziehen. Geschwindigkeit bekommst Du durch Quadchannel.
> 
> Ich meine .....
> ...



Ich könnte auch zwei von diesen hier nehmen: 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Quad

Hast Du mit denen von Crucial Erfahrung? Ich meine von der Qualität, denn ich hatte vor meinen Samsung SSDs eine Crucial SSD und die ist abgeraucht :/



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, warten, was Nvidia macht und ob das nicht eine riesen Pleite wird.
> Wenn der nur 20% schneller ist als eine 1080, ist die Enttäuschung riesig.
> 
> Das Dark Base kann auch ein einziges PR Desaster werden.
> ...



Ich hatte 63700 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. B gedämmt Big und dieses 63131 - Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne anvesiert. Doch dann wurde das DB 900 vorgestellt und ich dachte, ich warte noch darauf. Meinst Du es lohnt sich nicht? Mich reizt beim DB 900 vor allem, dass ich die Halterung heraus nehmen kann, um das Mainboard etc. auf dem Tisch zu montieren und zu testen.


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Nein, keine Erfahrung, ich hab die nur gelinkt, weil der Preis gepasst hat.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja der Preis ist echt der Hammer und dann steht da noch 10 Jahre Garantie und XMP 2.0 Support. Bisher hatte ich immer HyperX oder G.Skill.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ich hatte 63700 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. B gedämmt Big und dieses 63131 - Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne anvesiert. Doch dann wurde das DB 900 vorgestellt und ich dachte, ich warte noch darauf. Meinst Du es lohnt sich nicht? Mich reizt beim DB 900 vor allem, dass ich die Halterung heraus nehmen kann, um das Mainboard etc. auf dem Tisch zu montieren und zu testen.



Das Deep Silence hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Fällt aber raus, weil da kein 420er Radiator in den Deckel passt. Das Fractal ist schlicht zu klein. Da passt ja gar nichts rein.
Beim Dark Base wollte ich den 5,25 Zoll Käfig ausbauen und einen dritten Lüfter verbauen. Aber ohne Staubfilter ist das ein No Go. 
Und ich muss da auch mal schauen, wie das dann mit dem 420er Radiator aussieht, denn bisher hab ich nur Bilder mit 420er Radiator gesehen, wo der Käfig ausgebaut ist. Nicht, dass das ohne Ausbau gar nicht passt. Das wäre ja der Witz des Jahres.
Ich bin also sehr skeptisch -- auch weil jeder Test bisher das Dark Base in den Himmel gelobt hat. Da wurde schlicht keine Kritikpunkte gesehen. Auf Tests kann man wohl inzwischen komplett pfeifen und man muss selbst schauen, wie das aussieht.

Ansonsten ist es ja nicht schlecht. Echtglas hat was, der QI Charger ist nicht schlecht. Die Lüfter sind teuer. Mal schauen, wie das in der Praxis ist. Ich bestelle es mir im Laufe des Monats und dann schaue ich mal.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Werde mir das auch bestellen 

Threshold, was sagst Du zu dem RAM, den HisN gefunden hat?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Der reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ok dann wage ich das mal. Garantie ist ja dabei 

Habt ihr noch weitere Optimierungen bzw. Vorschläge für meine Zusammenstellung?

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI X99A Gaming Pro Carbon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Akasa Internal Cardreader, USB 3.0 (AK-ICR-17) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics BH16NS55 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS55.AUAR10B)]
Western Digital WD Black 2TB, 4KB Sektoren, SATA 6Gb/s (WD2003FZEX)
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P256BW)
Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz, 31.5" (EV3237-BK)
Intel Core i7-6850K, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80671I76850K)
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 silber mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW12)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich habe gerade noch folgendes Mainboard gefunden: EVGA - Products - EVGA X99 FTW K - 151-BE-E097-KR. Würde wunderbar zur Graka passen  Kennt ihr schon etwas über dieses?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also. Wozu brauchst du 40 Lanes?
Die 28 Lane CPU sollte reichen. Spart 200€.

Dann würde ich einen anderen Card Reader nehmen. Nämlich einen externen.
Akasa Multi Cardreader silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch folgendes Mainboard gefunden: EVGA - Products - EVGA X99 FTW K - 151-BE-E097-KR. Würde wunderbar zur Graka passen  Kennt ihr schon etwas über dieses?



EVGA Mainboards halten einen Benchmark Zyklus durch, dann fallen sie auseinander. Lass also lieber sein.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Dann kann ich den CardReader auch gleich weg lassen, da wir einen externen in der Familie haben. Dachte es könnte Sinn machen, einen direkt einzubauen, wenn ich schon einen komplett neuen PC zusammen baue.

Welche Auswirkungen haben die 12 fehlenden Lanes dann?


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Es wird problematisch in jeden Slot eine Karte zu stecken sowie den M.2-Slot voll angebunden zu betreiben.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Na ja, willst du jedes Mal, wenn du den Card Reader nutzen willst, erst mal die Tür aufmachen?
Und wenn du eine Karte eingesteckt hast, kannst du dir Tür nicht schließen.
Finde ich total bescheuert. Dann eben extern, ist einfach besser.

Gar keine.
Solange du nur eine Grafikkarte drin hast, solltest du kein Problem mit Lane Sharing haben. 
Weiß ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, dazu müsste ich mir das MSI Board mal anschauen.

Im Prinzip reicht aber auch schon das Board aus.
MSI X99A SLI Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wüsste jetzt nicht, was das Carbon Gaming besser kann als nur "Gaming" im Namen zu haben.
Schau einfach mal selbst und vergleiche.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das Pro hat das Carbon und außerdem Audio+solid capacitors, Diagnostic LED, LED-Beleuchtung (RGB) und 1x U.2/​SFF-8639 (PCIe 3.0 x4). Dafür zahlt man 90,00€ mehr.

Den M.2-Slot möchte ich mit der Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB betreiben. Ob ich später eine SLI-Bridge betreiben möchte, ist mir noch unklar.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Vergiss den U.2 Slot. Das ist eine Totgeburt.
Und ob du für die RGB Beleuchtung den Aufpreis zahlen willst, musst du wissen.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wenn ich den M.2-Slot und zugleich die Graka verwenden kann, passt auch der kleinere CPU.

Somit ist die Zusammenstellung jetzt wie folgt:
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI X99A SLI Plus (7885-023R)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics BH16NS55 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS55.AUAR10B)]
Western Digital WD Black 2TB, 4KB Sektoren, SATA 6Gb/s (WD2003FZEX)
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P256BW)
Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz, 31.5" (EV3237-BK)
Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80671I76800K)
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 silber mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW12)


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Der M.2 Slot kriegt 4 Lanes von der CPU, die Grafikkarte 16 Lanes.
Du hast also noch genug Lanes für eine weitere Erweiterungskarte.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Aber eine weitere Graka würde doch auch 16 Lanes verbrauchen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die kriegt nur 8 Lanes. Was aber keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Swat-M (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Folgende Zusammenstellung habe ich jetzt für die Wakü bei EKWB erstellt:

1x EK-XTOP DDC 3.2 PWM Elite - Plexi (incl. pump)
1x EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Nickel
1x EK-RAM Monarch X4 - Nickel
2x EK-RAM Monarch Module - Black (2pcs)
4x EK-HDC Fitting 16mm G1/4 - Nickel
1x EK-UNI Pump Bracket (120mm FAN) oder 1x EK-UNI Pump Bracket (120mm FAN) Vertical
Die Frage ist, was besser ins DB 900 Pro rein passt. Habt ihr hierzu weitere Informationen?
1x Allen key 9mm
1x EK-HD Tube 12/16mm 500mm (2 pcs)
1x EK-RES X3 400
2x EK-CoolStream CE 280 (Dual)
für Front und Deckel im DB 900 Pro. Das DB 900 Pro hat drei installierte Lüfter, zwei in der Front und einen hinten. Da könnte ich einen Radiator in den Deckel montieren. Meint Ihr dass auch ein Radiator für alle Komponenten genügt? Welche Lüfter würdet ihr eher verbauen, zweimal diesen be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) oder den EK-Vardar F1-140 (1150rpm)?

Für die Rückseite und den Boden im DB 900 Pro passen nur Radiatoren bis 140mm. Dafür konnte ich keinen finden ;(


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die kriegt nur 8 Lanes. Was aber keinen Unterschied macht.



Es sei denn man zockt Witcher3 oder Rainbow Six mit Antialiasing, da beträgt der Unterschied 16/16 16/8 schon fette 22%.

Und der TE ist ja auf keinen Fall in 4K unterwegs.

Wakü ist bei den langsam taktenden RAMs unnütz. Geld, Gelduld und Zeitverschwendung. Die laufen auch ungekühlt (leichter Luftstrom im Gehäuse genügt).


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> Es sei denn man zockt Witcher3 oder Rainbow Six mit Antialiasing, da beträgt der Unterschied 16/16 16/8 schon fette 22%.
> 
> Und der TE ist ja auf keinen Fall in 4K unterwegs.



Ähm doch 4K habe ich vor


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das war auch ironisch, weil der Thresh gerne mit Pauschalen um sich wirft.


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht xD also sollte ich wohl doch den mit 40 Lanes kaufen...

Das bedeutet, die Wakü für den RAM kann ich weglassen... bzw. ab welchen RAM wäre dann die Wakü zu empfehlen?

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob die zusammengestellte Wakü  so passt? Oder ob noch Teile fehlen?


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die Wakü fürs RAM wird interessant, sobald Dein RAM den von Dir gewählten Takt nicht hält. 
Passiert eher selten, und merkt man erst wenn das System läuft.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> Es sei denn man zockt Witcher3 oder Rainbow Six mit Antialiasing, da beträgt der Unterschied 16/16 16/8 schon fette 22%.



Dann zeig mir mal den Unterschied zwischen 2x16 und 1x16 und 1x8. Darauf bin ich neugierig.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 105


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Danke HisN, dann werde ich wohl lieber zum 6850 greifen um mit den Lanes auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

Hier gibt es detaillierte Infos zum DB 900 Pro: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/dbp900/dbp900_db_de.pdf


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> 3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 105



Da hab ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Welche sind nun richtig?


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Threshold, ich hatte ja die Wakü jetzt bei EKWB zusammengestellt. Würdest Du mir empfehlen das auch noch einmal bei Alphacool zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also, ich hab Alphacool Sachen drin. 
Reicht mir auch völlig. Blöd nur, dass das mit dem 420er Radiator für den Arsch ist.
Im Dark Base 900 passt der nur rein, wenn du den Laufwerksschacht ausbaust. Ergo hast du dann keine Laufwerke mehr und dazu ein riesen Loch vorne, da du ja den dritten Lüfter nicht verbauen kannst, da es für den keinen Staubfilter gibt.
Dazu weiß ich noch nicht, wie das aussieht, wenn drei Lüfter drin sind. Dann passt mit Sicherheit der Staubfilter für die unteren beiden Lüfter nicht mehr -- denn der wird ja eingesteckt und wenn der Käfig oben weg ist, gibt es nichts mehr zum Einstecken.

Also sehr suspekt das ganze.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gesammelt.
> Welche sind nun richtig?



Na die, die einem gerade besser in den Kram passen. 
So wie Du auch ständig auf irgendwelche Benches verweist, die andere gemacht haben und nicht Du selbst^^


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

So ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und versucht alle Bauteile der Wakü in das DB 900 Pro einzubauen. Was haltet ihr davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage welche Fittings ich noch zu der bisherigen Zusammenstellung benötige. Achja und da ist noch das Thema,
dass ich bisher keine Wakü für die EVGA GTX 1080 FTW zu kaufen gefunden habe. Wobei EKWB ja laut deren Webseite diesen Monat noch eine zur Verfügung stellen wird.

Ich möchte auch den RAM mit kühlen, wenn ich schon eine Wakü anschaffen möchte. Ist die Frage ob ich da den nehmen sollte, welchen HisN vorgeschlagen hatte.

Edit:
Ich habe eben gesehen, dass der EK-CoolStream CE 280 (Dual)  – EK Webshop auch je durch EK-CoolStream XE 360 (Triple)  – EK Webshop ersetzt werden könnte. Das wären dann 3x 120mm Lüfter anstelle von 2x 140mm Lüfter. Was ist besser? Ich denke da würde ich dann die Silent Wings 2 PWM nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



HisN schrieb:


> So wie Du auch ständig auf irgendwelche Benches verweist, die andere gemacht haben und nicht Du selbst^^



Ich hab alle Benches selbst gemacht. 
Und PCGH hat nur bei Call of Duty eine Abweichung von 10% ermittelt, ansonsten nicht.
Keine Ahnung also, wie er auf den großen Wert kommt. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daher zweifel ich das an.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch den RAM mit kühlen, wenn ich schon eine Wakü anschaffen möchte. Ist die Frage ob ich da den nehmen sollte, welchen HisN vorgeschlagen hatte.



Wieso willst du RAM kühlen? Was soll das bringen?


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso willst du RAM kühlen? Was soll das bringen?



Ok hast mich überzeugt, dass es keinen Sinn macht. Habe hierzu auch diesen Thread gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...32-haltet-ihr-von-von-ram-wasserkuehlung.html

Edit:
Damit sieht die Zusammenstellung jetzt wie folgt aus:
*PC:*
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI X99A SLI Plus (7885-023R)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics BH16NS55 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS55.AUAR10B)]
Western Digital WD Black 2TB, 4KB Sektoren, SATA 6Gb/s (WD2003FZEX)
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P256BW)
Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz, 31.5" (EV3237-BK)
Intel Core i7-6850K, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80671I76850K)
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 silber mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW12)
*Wakü:*
1x EK-XTOP DDC 3.2 PWM Elite - Plexi (incl. pump)
1x LED 5mm TWIN ULTRA WHITE
1x EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Nickel
2x LED 3mm TWIN ULTRA WHITE
4x EK-HDC Fitting 16mm G1/4 - Nickel
1x EK-UNI Pump Bracket (120mm FAN) Vertical
1x Allen key 9mm
1x EK-HD Tube 12/16mm 500mm (2 pcs)
1x EK-RES X3 110
2x EK-CoolStream CE 280 (Dual) mit Silent Wings 2 PWM mit 140mm


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich würde zwei 280er Radi nehmen.


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Okay, ich passe es oben im Post an. Weniger Lüfter gleich leiser - denke das macht Sinn.

Welche Fittings benötige ich noch?

HisN hat vorgeschlagen keine Silent Wings 2 zu verwenden, da bei denen im Radiator Luft wegen der Bauweise vorbei strömt. Wie viel RPM würdet ihr verwenden? 140mm - Fans - Radiators & Fans  – EK Webshop

Ich denke dieser könnte hier gut sein: EK-Vardar F1-140 (1150rpm)  – EK Webshop mit EK-Cable PWM Fan Extension (30cm)  – EK Webshop und EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM (10cm)  – EK Webshop.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Der Lüfter hat ein Doppelkugellager. Die Dinger sind recht laut.
Da würde ich eher noiseblocker oder Noctua nehmen. Die Silent Wings liegen nicht gut auf, daher sind die eher weniger gut geeignet.


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Meinst Du z.B. diesen hier: Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

Und das Kühlen der MOSFETS ist das Selbe wie mit dem RAM oder? EK-MOSFET MSI X99 Gaming - Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Der sieht zwar beschissen aus, ist aber brauchbar.

Beim Kühler müssten Verbindungen dabei sein, damit der Kühler Kontakt zu den Transistoren hat.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Und das Kühlen der MOSFETS ist das Selbe wie mit dem RAM oder? EK-MOSFET MSI X99 Gaming - Nickel  – EK Webshop



Das kann man machen, ist aber nicht zwingend Notwendig. Die Spawas liegen ja bei dem Chipsatz hauptsächlich in der CPU selbst. Die auf dem Board werden nicht sonderlich warm.
Aber sinvoller als beim RAM ist es allemal


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der sieht zwar beschissen aus, ist aber brauchbar.
> 
> Beim Kühler müssten Verbindungen dabei sein, damit der Kühler Kontakt zu den Transistoren hat.



Hast Du einen besseren Lüfter für mich, der schöner aussieht und auch schön leise ist? Ich mag ja die Silent Wings... sind aber im Radiator nicht so sinnvoll.

@HisN: Also würdest Du das Kühlen der MOSFETS empfehlen?

Edit: Ich hatte diese Y-Kabel sowie ein Verlängerungskabel gepostet von EKWB. Ich habe mir überlegt, dies je für die Radiatoren zu verwenden, da die zwei Lüfter je ruhig zusammen über ein PWM Anschluss angesteuert werden können. Und die Verlängerung, damit ich bis zum MB oder PSU oder Gehäuse-Regler komme. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Im Prinzip reicht es aber, wenn du die Frontlüfter die Arbeit überlässt.
Im Case sind zwei verbaut. Einer bläst durch bis zum Sockel. Das sollte eigentlich schon als Kühlung reichen.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Hast Du einen besseren Lüfter für mich, der schöner aussieht und auch schön leise ist? Ich mag ja die Silent Wings... sind aber im Radiator nicht so sinnvoll.



Ich würde ja auf die Silent Wings 3 warten, aber die kommen erst im August.
Ansonsten Noiseblocker.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

So isses.
Ich würde die Mosfets nur unter Wasser setzen, wenn es Spaß am basteln ist, oder das Bild vom Rechner in Deinen Augen "hübscher" macht.

Bei mir sind sie mit drinne, aber auch nur weil ich vorbelastet war durch den Rechner davor^^


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Prinzip reicht es aber, wenn du die Frontlüfter die Arbeit überlässt.
> Im Case sind zwei verbaut. Einer bläst durch bis zum Sockel. Das sollte eigentlich schon als Kühlung reichen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre dieser: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, ist aber etwas lauter und baut weniger Luftdruck auf als der Noctua.

Was meinst Du mit den zwei Lüftern im Case? Ich dachte es waren 3 im DB 900 Pro verbaut. Zwei vorne und einer hinten.

Edit: Gut dann lass ich die MOSFETS wie die RAM Kühler mal weg. Kann ich ja immer noch nachträglich machen. Und dafür dann die Tubes tauschen ist ja nicht wirklich teuer.

Edit2: Ich kann ja dann im August wenn ich Lust haben sollte und die Silent Wings 3 mega werden, diese noch nachträglich einbauen. Sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die eLoops sind schon sehr gut und sehen auch besser aus als der Noctua.


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Okay. Hier: "Drei vorinstallierte SilentWings® 3 140mm PWM Lüfter" http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/dbp900/dbp900_db_de.pdf


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wir kennen die Werbetrommel von BeQuiet. 

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht drei Case?
Dann hast du schon 9 Silent Wings 3 Lüfter.


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir kennen die Werbetrommel von BeQuiet.
> 
> Wieso kaufst du dir nicht drei Case?
> Dann hast du schon 9 Silent Wings 3 Lüfter.



Weil das dann schon sehr dekadent wirkt  

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, benötige ich je 2x EK-ACF Fitting 12/16mm - Nickel  – EK Webshop für die zwei Radiatoren ?!


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Jede Komponente die einen Eingang und einen Ausgang hat, die braucht zwei Fittings um den Schlauch ranzuklemmen.
Sind bei der Wasserkühlung eigentlich alle Elemente


----------



## Swat-M (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Beim Reservoir sind zwei G1/4 extenders dabei. Dann die eben geposteten für die Radiatoren. Für die CPU die, welche schon in der Zusammenstellung sind. Jetzt fehlen noch die 90° Dinger 
Hier habe ich diese EK-AF Angled 2x45deg G1/4 Nickel  – EK Webshop gefunden. Mir ist nur unklar, ob ich diese dann anstelle der Fittings verwende, welche ich schon für die CPU geplant habe.
Könnte ja auch sein, dass ich an dem 2 x 45° Teil noch je EK-ACF Fitting 12/16mm - Nickel  – EK Webshop montieren muss...

Dann wird natürlich auch noch EK-Ekoolant EVO UV BLUE (premix 1L)  – EK Webshop benötigt.  Ich denke das farbig besser ist, da bei transparenter Flüssigkeit nicht sichtbar ist, ob gerade etwas durch die Tube geht. @HisN was verwendest Du bei Deinem 5L Tank?


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich habe jetzt länger Kontakt per E-Mail mit Aqua Computer gehabt und habe jetzt die Wakü dort bestellt.
Die Bestellung im Detail werde ich ebenfalls noch posten.

Bevor ich jetzt die weitere Hardware bestelle, würde ich mich über das letzte "Feinschlifffeedback" freuen:

MSI X99A SLI Plus (7885-023R)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X3, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C108V3-2SDN-P6DNX)
LG Electronics BH16NS55 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS55.AUAR10B)]
Western Digital WD Black 2TB, 4KB Sektoren, SATA 6Gb/s (WD2003FZEX)
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P256BW)
Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz, 31.5" (EV3237-BK)
Intel Core i7-6850K, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80671I76850K)
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 silber mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW12)

Da der RAM jetzt nicht mehr so im Angebot ist, welchen der folgenden würdet ihr empfehlen?
1x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA)
2x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16)
2x Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
2x G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-16GNT)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Beim RAM nimmst du einfach einen günstigen. Der Crucial reicht da schon.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Auch wenn der Corsair 1.35V anhängen hat?
Hast Du diesen: G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2800 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

Edit: WD Black oder doch die Seagate, welche Du mal vorgeschlagen hattest. Meinst Du da gibt es einen Unterschied in der Lebensdauer bzw. der Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich hab den schwarzen.

Ist egal, ob WD Black oder Seagate Desktop. Nimm die preiswertere.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich glaub ich werde diese hier wählen: Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Die wurden von PCGH vorgeschlagen und laufen auch auf 3000 ohne Probleme. Bzw. Ist ein DDR4-2666-Betrieb mit den Timings 12-14-14-42 bei 1,20 Volt möglich 
Quelle: DDR3-/DDR4-RAM 2016: Test, Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [Juni]


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Dann greif zu.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Findest Du Deinen besser oder den, welchen ich gepostet habe? 32GB kosten etwa gleich viel xD


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

RAM ist RAM, ist Wumpe, ob du den oder den nimmst.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juli 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Sorry, dass es Dich scheinbar etwas nervt [emoji12]


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Nö, nur machst du dir einfach zu viele Gedanken. 
Bei der Plattform mit Quad Channel ist es einfach egal, ob du da 2133er oder 3000er RAM einbaust, du merkst keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juli 2016)

*Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Gekauft, danke 

Was sagst zu der Inno3D GTX 1080 x3, die ich jetzt gewählt habe? Gründe sind: 2 Pins und eine Wakü ist erfügbar


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wenn dir das mit der Wakü wichtig ist, kannst du sie nehmen.
Ansonsten die Zotac AMP, wenn du Leistung willst oder die Gainward, wenns leise sein soll.


----------



## Swat-M (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

So hab jetzt einen Warenkorb gebastelt. Was sagst Du dazu? Die Seagate hat eine integrierte 8GB SSD. Klingt wie Apples Fusion Drive.

Eine der beiden Platten soll es dann werden.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Maddrax111 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also zum einem haben SSHDs im Desktopbetrieb keinen Nutzen wenn es nicht die Bootplatte ist da bei einem Datengrab Windows ja nicht weiß welche Daten es im SSD Cache bereit halten soll.
Und wenn nicht zwischen den beiden Platten viel hin und her kopiert wird würde ich nur eine 4 TB Platte nehmen:
Western Digital WD Blue 4TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland deutlich günstiger.
Hab bei den vielen Seiten etwas den Überblick verloren ob bei dir 2 Platten Sinn machen. 

Wobei das mit einer WD Blue bzw Purple deutlich günstiger geht als mit der Black:
Western Digital WD Purple 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital WD Blue 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Purple ist wie die Red auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.
Die Black hat zwar 5 Jahre Garantie und die Blue und Purple nur 3 aber ob das 50 Euro Mehrausgabe rechtfertigt?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Die Black ist schlicht zu teuer und die SSHD lohnt nicht. Kauf dir eine Standard Seagate Desktop Festplatte. Günstig, schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Ich werde mir jetzt die schlichte 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5'' kaufen.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Eigentlich wollte ich gerade den Kauf der Zusammenstellung tätigen, doch sind mir die negativen Bewertungen des Mainboards MSI X99A SLI Plus Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad aufgefallen. Sollte ich doch ein anderes Board nehmen?

Folgende Boards habe ich noch gefunden:
Gigabyte GA-X99P-SLI Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad
Asus X99-A II Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Also, wenn ich da was lese von "Triple SLI geht nicht so gut" dann ist das kein Kritikpunkt. Dann ist der Typ zu blöd dafür.
Das board reicht, keine Sorge.


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich habe dazu folgende Beiträge gelesen:
"Der eigens OC Modus von dem Bord ist nicht zu empfehlen und bringt den CPU manchmal sogar in einen unstabielen tweak... also lieber manuel und AIDA64 usw. ", 
"für Die Grafikkarte gab es im Bios garkeine möglichkeit einstellungen vor zu nehmen. ", 
"Probleme gab es mit dem Sound auf der Karte, schließt man die Kopfhörer an den Front Panel Anschluss während am Onbard Sound Lautsprächer angeschlossen sind, so gibt es gar keinen Sound. Manko, man kann nur mit einer Soundkarte entgegen wirken  zu Mindest hatte ich das Problem damit, vlt. lags auch an einem Montags board. kA. ",
"Mainboard hat probleme (A2 , A0, A9). Im MSI Forum ist dieses Problem bekannt. Hat probleme mit M2-Speicher.",
"Im Bios lassen sich zwar Profile abspeichern, diese werden beim Laden aber teilweise nicht richtig übernommen (z.B. Lüftersteuerung) und führen zu reboots bis manuelle Anpassungen vorgenommen werden.", 
"Der BIOS Post Vorgang dauert vom Einschalten des Rechners bis zum Windows 10 Boot Logo ca 25 Sekunden, was deutlich länger wie der anschließende Boot von Windows 10 von der SSD selbst ist. Mein Z77 Mainboard war hier wesentlich schneller", 
" Die Aktivierung von "Fast Boot" im Bios beschleunigt zwar den Post Vorgang etwas, führt bei mir gelegentlich aber zu "MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION" beim Boot von Windows 10",
"Nach nunmehr 7 Monaten funktionieren allerdings ohne ersichtlichen Grund und ohne Änderungen am System 4 der 8 USB-3-Ports nicht mehr. ",
"Das Problem mit dem fehlendem Output scheint beim SLI Plus ziemlich häufig aufzutreten."


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

sowas findest du für jedes Board.
Also doch Buch lesen?


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ach ich muss gerade etwas zu Business Intelligence lesen 

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit Deinem Asus?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit Deinem Asus?



Meine Liste wäre länger.


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Bedeutet Du gehörst auch zu den Buch-Lesern 

... ich glaub ich nehme das ASUS ROG Strix X99 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ohh da habe ich wohl pech... gerade eben als ich es gesucht hatte, war es noch verfügbar und jetzt ist es weg 

Gibt es das bei Dir auch nicht mehr?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Wo willst du denn bestellen?


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Mindfactory: Asus ROG Strix X99 Gaming Intel X99 So.2011-3


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Dann bestell es woanders.


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Das ist doch genau das selbe Board nur ohne WLAN ASUS X99-A II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ok ich nehme einfach das Asus X99-A II Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel, ist ohne den ganzen Schnick-Schnack und kann es zusammen alles bei Mindfactory bestellen


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das selbe Board nur ohne WLAN ASUS X99-A II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?



Genau. Das A II und das Strix sind baugleich. Das Strix hat zusätzlich Wlan und den ROG Kram.
Wenn du das nicht brauchst, nimm das A II.


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Okay wunderbar! Dann mal schnell bestellen  damit das Thema hier zu Ende geht xD ... grenzt ja langsam an einen Roman 

Edit: Hier noch der endgültige Warenkorb: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
+ Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*



Swat-M schrieb:


> grenzt ja langsam an einen Roman



Mach daraus eine Trilogie.


----------



## Swat-M (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Oder ein Diagramm erstellen, welches von Beitrag zu Beitrag zeigt, wie hoch die Kaufentscheidung ist


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen fÃ¼r PC mit UnterstÃ¼tzung fÃ¼r 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich habe meine Wasserkühlung, letzte Woche, bei Aqua-Computer bestellt und bin dabei über folgendes interessantes Video zur Produktion eines Wasserkühlers bei Aqua-Computer gestolpert: Making of aquagrafx GTX 480 - YouTube

Und hier meine Bestellung der Wakü, zum Einbau in das Dark Base Pro 900, bei Aqua-Computer:
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquastream ULTIMATE 41108
1x Aqua Computer Webshop - Adaptersatz für 1046 und aquastream auf G1/4 ohne Anschlüsse (nur Adapter)
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung, schwarze Ausfuhrung 41102
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquabox professional 5 1/4 Zoll schwarz G1/4 34020
1x Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex modularity system 420 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 
3x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Nanoxia Deep Silence Fan 140 - 1400
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex modularity system 240 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile
2x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Nanoxia Deep Silence Fan 120 - 1300
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Nanoxia 3-Pin Molex auf 4 x 3-Pin Adapter - 60 cm
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  SPLITTY9 Splitter für bis zu 9 Lüfter oder aquabus-Geräte
20x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Schraube M3 x 30 mm, Zylinderkopf, Innensechskant, A2
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 2011/2011-3, G1/4
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics Pascal für GTX 1080 und 1070 acrylic glass edition, vernickelte Ausführung
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Backplate für kryographics Pascal GTX 1080 und 1070, aktiv XCS
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter für M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit vernickeltem Wasserkühler
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende, G1/4
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste 4g
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  T-Verbinder mit Überwurfmuttern 13/10 mm
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Kugelhahn Innengewinde G 1/4 ohne Anschlüsse
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Verschlussschraube G 1/4 incl. Dichtung
8x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Schlauchverschraubung 13/10 mm G 1/4 mit O-Ring
5x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Schlauchverschraubung 13/10 mm G 1/4 m. O-Ring 45° gewinkelt
7x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Schlauchverschraubung 13/10 mm G 1/4 m. O-Ring gewinkelt
6x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Winkelverbinder mit Überwurfmuttern 13/10 mm
3x Aqua Computer Webshop -  PVC-Schlauch 10x1,5 mm (13/10 mm)
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  Double Protect Ultra 1l - blau
1x Aqua Computer Webshop -  ArctiClean Reinigungsset

Ich kann Aqua-Computer wärmstens empfehlen, da telefonisch sowie per E-Mail kompetent und hilfsbereit beraten wird.
Ich habe mit einem Mitarbeiter von Aqua-Computer eine Skizze erstellt für den geplanten Einbau. Wodurch wir noch weiter optimieren konnten.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Mein letzter Post wurde durch einen unbekannten Grund doppelt publiziert.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hört sich gut an. 

Ich hab bei mir den Kram ein rein geschustert und schnell die Seitenwand dicht gemacht.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Bedeutet das, dass wenn die Seitentür wieder aufspringt, alles entgegen kommt?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Keine Ahnung, ich mach immer den Deckel ab, wenn ich ran muss.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Gute Idee, macht auch Sinn, erstmal oben den Deckel zu öffnen. Denn wenn es ein Leck gibt, schwimmt es ja im Gehäuse und das würde ja durch die Seitenwand schnell ins Zimmer gehen


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Kauf dir doch einen Kühlschrank und dann schließt du den Kompressor an die Wakü des Rechners an.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Um mit der Wakü den Kühlschrank zu kühlen oder mit dem Kühlschrank die Wakü  Ich meine, dann benötige ich noch Frostschutzmittel im Wasser, weil nicht dass es in den Schläuchen gefriert


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Und eine Isolierung, denn sonst bildet sich Kondenswasser.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Und der Diesel-Notgenerator, damit das System beim Stromausfall auch weiter läuft


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr neugierig, wie es denn ist, wenn du alles am Laufen hast.


----------



## Swat-M (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ja bin ich auch und vor allem welche Temps ich schaffen werde  Und wie laut es dann letzten Endes ist beim normalen Arbeiten, Filmen und Games.

Außerdem würde mich Dein System auch interessieren 

Edit: Falls noch jemand die [url=https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=2E30-00A&APID=14]Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 iChiLL X4 8GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte 3xDP/DVI/HDMI[/url] möchte, hier ist sie aktuell verfügbar!!


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Hardware ist schon seit letzter Woche eingetroffen und jetzt habe ich eben von Aqua-Computer den Status "19.07.2016 An Paketdienst übergeben" erhalten.   Also werde ich mit etwas Glück am Wochenende basteln


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Her mit dem Zeugs.


----------



## Swat-M (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tipps und Ideen für PC mit Unterstützung für 4K-Monitore gesucht!*

Ohh ich wollte schon ewig mal die Bilder Posten, wie der PC jetzt aussieht. Es fehlt immer die Zeit. Bin gerade wieder unterwegs und hab die Bilder leider nicht mit.

Seit Oktober 2016 ist er fertig und läuft wunderbar!
Super leise und richtig Leistung 

Bilder folgen noch [emoji106][emoji6]


----------

